# Anyone pregnant with baby no 5?



## ziggi

Hi

I'm new to this forum and not yet pregnant. We have just decided to ttc no 5 :winkwink:

I'm 36 years old and my oldest child is 10.

Ziggi


----------



## Jodes2011

ziggi said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this forum and not yet pregnant. We have just decided to ttc no 5 :winkwink:
> 
> I'm 36 years old and my oldest child is 10.
> 
> Ziggi

I'm 37 and just found out i'm expecting my 5th :happydance: My eldest is 10 too :winkwink: GL and i hope you get your bfp real quick x


----------



## mtnprotracy

I'm expecting #4---my boys are 16, 15, and 12....and this little boy is due in May :). Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :D.


----------



## ziggi

Thanks to you both! Congratulations on your pregnancies too!

I'm just a bit nervous as pregnancy is really difficult for me. Im not sure how I'll cope with four kids to look after. My dh is very helpful so hopefully it won't be too bad. 

Looking forward to sharing the ttc and pregnancy journey with you all. 

Ziggi xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

I am 35 and pregnant with #5 due June 7th. My children are 18, 16, 14, and 12. Good luck ttc!!


----------



## whispernikki

I'm prego with 6th was never expecting this at 37!


----------



## mummytono5

i'm expecting no 5 i'm 37 years old we didn't expect to have a 5th and we have had a few problems along the way.


----------



## ziggi

Wow it's so nice knowing you all - is there a club on the forum for those of us having 4/5 or more? Or shall we just keep this thread going?

My biggest worry is that I'm now 36 and have had four full term pregnancies which get more difficult after each one. I'm worried about all the pelvic pain and pressure.... 

how are your pregnancies progressing ?


----------



## quail

hi, im 38 and expecting no.11 ,hope it happens quickly for you.xx


----------



## happymamma

How awesome, all these moms of multiple kids!! Im pg with my 6th,.. and last lol. My last few pg;s were difficult, so Im not going to push it anymore after this one :)


----------



## Marisa08

I'm 37 and pregnant with my 4th :)


----------



## Jodes2011

quail said:


> hi, im 38 and expecting no.11 ,hope it happens quickly for you.xx

woohoo my kinda lady :happydance: :hugs:xx


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm 35 and thinking about a 5th. Husband casually mentioned 'maybe one more' today and I'm a bit clucky. Can't decide !


----------



## madmae

I am 38 and pregnant with baby number 6.....my eldest will be 19 when jt comes and my youngest will be 21 months


----------



## Gracietobe

I am 37, my kids are 19, 18, 16, and 8 months. I just found out we're expecting the 5th!


----------



## ziggi

Hi Ladies

Haven't been able to post much. After wasting tonnes of cheap cheapie tests I got a :bfp: on a frer yesterday :winkwink:

Feeling tentative as going away on Monday! Hoping this will be an uneventful pregnancy! 

Ziggi


----------



## Jodes2011

I really chuffed for you :happydance: a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## angelwings72

I will be nearly 40 when this baby is born, this will be my 7th baby which was very un planned but very much wanted after a difficult start to the pregnancy, I'm now 25 weeks and looking forward to meeting baby at the end of april :)

Karen


----------



## angelwings72

ziggi said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Haven't been able to post much. After wasting tonnes of cheap cheapie tests I got a :bfp: on a frer yesterday :winkwink:
> 
> Feeling tentative as going away on Monday! Hoping this will be an uneventful pregnancy!
> 
> Ziggi

Congratulations Ziggi :flower:


----------



## future_numan

I am 39 and am pregnant with my 5th.. I have four beautiful daughters aged 22, 20, 19 & 22 months old.. this will be our first boy:happydance:


----------



## SeaShells

Im 38 and 36 weeks pregnant with number 5. youngest is 12. This last month has been horrid, v bad insomnia x


----------



## mumof9

aww congrats, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx
im 35 and 6 weeks pregnant with #10 our kids are 16, 13, 11, 10, 8, 7, 6, 3 and 1


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hello :hugs: I don't know how I missed this thread!

Congrats Ziggi!!

I was 40 :cry: in October and this little boy is my 6th due 28th Feb. I already have Natalie 20,Jamie 18,Isaac 14,Oliver 11 and Skyla nearly 26 months x x x


----------



## orangesatsuma

Conratulations, Ziggi and all!

Hi I'm 38 and pregnant with No4. By the time the baby arrives, I'll be 39. My kids are 9, 7 and 2. As my DH had V just a few weeks ago, this is my last pregnancy unless a miracle happens one day in the future :cry:


----------



## DeeM73

Hi ladies :flower: I'm 38 and this will be our 3rd and last,our kids are 13 and 12.Starting all over and looking forward to it :) x


----------



## Rubies5

Just found out we are expecting#5 in October!:cloud9:

I'm turning 40 in a couple of weeks and think I got the best gift ever!

I'm a little nervous this time around as I had a chemical in November. Praying all goes well. 

My kids are 12,11,7,5.


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations! :happydance: x


----------



## future_numan

mumof9 said:


> aww congrats, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx
> im 35 and 6 weeks pregnant with #10 our kids are 16, 13, 11, 10, 8, 7, 6, 3 and 1

Kidos to you:thumbup:


----------



## ziggi

wow congrats to you all!

It's a weird time for me - I home ed and it's not easy dealing with the others while i'm sick all day. My mum's supportive but her response was I didn't think you'd have anymore lol.

A good friend advised me yesterday that pregnancy is a great gift and that I should brave each day with a smile no matter how hard it gets. Yep I get moments of 'why am I doing this' - life was good after my last child was weaned! I look at all my children and know having a big family is a positive thing.

Orangesatsuma: I read your other post. I have 3 girls and 1 boy and am praying for a boy but if it's not then i'll be happy with a healthy little girl :thumbup: Things will work out for you - I too wish my little boy had a brother but at the same time i'm so happy my girls have each other. They have each other and that's all that matters.... i'm only 7 weeks so am really hoping it's a boy!

Is anyone huge? I look 5 months!

And my days are really dragging - each day is like a month!

Hugs to everyone and a happy and health 9 months! 

Ziggi x


----------



## DeeM73

Happy 9 months to you too Ziggi! x


----------



## orangesatsuma

Thanks, Ziggi

It is true, it is so nice that kids have each other. My DH is one of 6 kids and they all are very good friends still. When my boys are playing up, I feel like how I can cope with one more... Maybe I'm missing my sister who I have lost contact with for many years... At the end of the day, gender doesn't matter, I guess.

Thanks for cheering me up  

Wishing you all the best for your healthy pregnancy too!


----------



## future_numan

ziggi, I am HUGE this time:dohh: I still have 12 weeks left to go and I already don't fit most of my mat. clothing ( even though I have gained only 9 lbs)
I don't know if it is because of my age or that this is my 5th baby but this pregnancy has been awful.
I know I should be thankful and happy that I am healthy and able to have babies... but when everything hurts and I feel so tired and ill.. it makes it very hard to " bond" with this baby:blush:


----------



## ziggi

Oh gosh really. But you only have 12 weeks to go :thumbup: I'm only 8 weeks :cry:

No but I'm worried about coping too. It's not the same as when you are 25 is it!! 

Just think... Youll have your little baby soon. Not long to go!

X


----------



## future_numan

I was very round at about 10 weeks too..but seemed to stay around the same size till about 16 weeks, them BOOM.. I was waddling:haha:


----------



## inxsmhpy

future_numan said:


> ziggi, I am HUGE this time:dohh: I still have 12 weeks left to go and I already don't fit most of my mat. clothing ( even though I have gained only 9 lbs)
> I don't know if it is because of my age or that this is my 5th baby but this pregnancy has been awful.
> I know I should be thankful and happy that I am healthy and able to have babies... but when everything hurts and I feel so tired and ill.. it makes it very hard to " bond" with this baby:blush:

I can totally sympathise...I have hated virtually every second of this pregnancy. It does make it hard to "bond" with your baby :wacko: I feel like my poor 2 year old is getting neglected because I feel so tired and ill all the time :cry:

And every bloomin day of these last few weeks feels like a lifetime :hugs:


----------



## orangesatsuma

I'm 28w now, and look like a whale already. Other than the size of my tummy and constant movement of this active prince, this pregnancy is much easier compare to my past. I have been suffering really bad backache before this pregancy and now it's all gone! Hope my third trimester is as easy as I am right now ;-)


----------



## wisemomma

I am expecting 5 in Dec. Oldest is 16


----------



## Sal76

Me!! Eldest 13' youngest 8 and space peanut due 4th may!!!

Struggling to hide this one!!

Sx


----------



## maybe6

Hi!! :winkwink: I'm 39 and expecting #6 in May!! I have 22, 18, 15, 10 and 8. All girls and 1 boy, we would love another boy but are really good with girls :haha::haha:


----------



## Shannon30

Hi Ziggi...I have 7 and would love 8!!! Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## Shannon30

Oh I am 38 and my oldest is 10!!! 10, 10, 7,6,5,3,1.


----------



## Tialena

Hi,i am 39 and preg's with #5 I have all boys,22,15,9 and 3.5 and this one is also a boy :wacko: haha our very own 5 aside football team.Im 21 wks and due feb 17th


----------



## bakingno5

Hi there,
I'm expecting our surprise bundle first week in April 2013.
Nice to meet you all - it is SO wonderful to meet fellow mummies with lots of children.
This one will be our last as I always get hg although with this one it does seem to be easier to deal with.
We have four girlies 16, 14, 7 and 5.
xxxx


----------



## Sal76

Are any of you gals already bigger than before? Like I said no 5 for me and have muscle integrity of a jelly fish only 10 and half weeks but belly is enormous and I can't hide it! ( mind you the enormous knockers distract a little lol)

Sx


----------



## maybe6

I'm so much bigger!!! I'm only 7 weeks and last night my 18 yr old Daughter asked me if my stomach was just swollen or if the baby was that big already? lol I have bad bloated stomach and I still have a lot of ppl that don't know. I don't remember being this big with my others but my last one was 8 years ago so maybe I just forgot, lol


----------



## bakingno5

Yes I'm a lot bigger - it was really odd as I had spent several months losing a lot of weight so wasn't expecting to have much of a belly quickly - nope my body kind of seemed to do a "Oh I know what I'm supposed to be doing" and without gaining an ounce gained a bra and a dress size :wacko:


----------



## Bumpblessing4

I'm 36 and expecting #4. It's nice to see others having more, because most of my friends, neighbors and church members have just two or three and some have already had hurtful reactions about me being pregnant with my fourth (though they try to pretend they are joking or teasing, they aren't doing a good job about hiding their shock). Really, is having more than three kids really such a big deal?! They indulged me with number three (perhaps because they assumed incorrectly that I was trying for a boy after two girls?), but now they act like I'm stepping over some limit.


----------



## kanga_n_kiwi

:baby: I am the proud sometimes insane mum of five Children and 32 weeks with number six my eldest is 11 youngest is 3yrs I always wanted 6 and after 5 m/c i finally got my wish this little girl is very much anted even if she is currently trying to dig her way out of the cervix and kicking my lower ribs.lol Nothing wrong with having a large family. So we don't fit into everyones 2.5 children idea but we have more fun more joy then anyone else.


----------



## kanga_n_kiwi

Oh and for those who get the " haven't you worked out yet what causes it" comment give them my reply. yes i do why are you jealous that you don't get any and no i don't share ......Or for the "don't you own a TV comments...... I am trying to out breed all the stupid people in the world... I swear when you talk to some people you can feel your IQ dropping.


----------



## future_numan

I am 40 and have a big gap.in ages
Four girls aged 23, 21, 20 &2 yr and a boy 6m


----------



## Babyduo

Bumpblessing4 said:


> I'm 36 and expecting #4. It's nice to see others having more, because most of my friends, neighbors and church members have just two or three and some have already had hurtful reactions about me being pregnant with my fourth (though they try to pretend they are joking or teasing, they aren't doing a good job about hiding their shock). Really, is having more than three kids really such a big deal?! They indulged me with number three (perhaps because they assumed incorrectly that I was trying for a boy after two girls?), but now they act like I'm stepping over some limit.

I have the same reaction from most of my friends! It seems that "big" families are frowned on now days. I personally see each of my little ones as a blessing... who knows they may change the world some day!


----------



## Babyduo

I am 36 and have 6 great kids, ages...11, 10, 8, 6, 3, and 18 months. I am expecting again and just found out it is TWINS! We have 5 girls and 1 boy so my son is hoping for a chance to even out the ratio a little!


----------



## stickybean4

Yay for big families. I am 38 almost 39 and I have 4 kids. three boys aged 19,18,17 and my daughter is 10 monthes. We are currently TTC #5. With any luck #5 is cooking right now. I have a gut feeling I am pregnant again. Will find out for sure in a few weeks. I am also a grandma. I have an 8 month old granddaughter. So there is only 2 monthes age difference between my daughter and my grandbaby. It's so much fun having them together. : )


----------



## awashbuy

You guys are brave. I wonder how you can handle so many small ones. I have 2 now and I am exhausted. :)


----------



## Seria

Hi we're pregnant newly!!! With fourth have 21,20 and 13mth old I wanted another as my 13 mth old is a bit like an only child as older two have moved out they adore him they r a great help :happydance:


----------



## Seria

Babyduo said:


> Bumpblessing4 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 36 and expecting #4. It's nice to see others having more, because most of my friends, neighbors and church members have just two or three and some have already had hurtful reactions about me being pregnant with my fourth (though they try to pretend they are joking or teasing, they aren't doing a good job about hiding their shock). Really, is having more than three kids really such a big deal?! They indulged me with number three (perhaps because they assumed incorrectly that I was trying for a boy after two girls?), but now they act like I'm stepping over some limit.
> 
> I have the same reaction from most of my friends! It seems that "big" families are frowned on now days. I personally see each of my little ones as a blessing... who knows they may change the world some day!Click to expand...


I know exactly what you mean I have had "was it an accident " I always thought I would have 6 but am 42 next month so this will definitely be our last


----------



## stickybean4

Hi seria. I am in the same situation as you. I have three older boys and the 10 month. I want to have one more soon so she doesn't grow up alone. All the others will be out of the house soon.


----------



## ditzy10

this will be baby no5 for me!....im 38 and have 4 girls with an age range 13-1...defo my last xxx


----------



## 77Tulips

I have 3 boys, 7, 5 & 1 and now expecting twins


----------

